# in L.A. this Saturday with nothing to do???



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

here's one option, courtesy of The Lounge forum 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=112704


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll stop by. It's on my way home from work.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> I'll stop by. It's on my way home from work.


cool - what time's that?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> here's one option, courtesy of The Lounge forum
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=112704


hookers and blow...natch.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> cool - what time's that?


I should be there before noon. I'm coming from Hollywood, Hollywood.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> hookers and blow...natch.


that all comes after midnight, natch.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm inner.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

k....Mapei and I will be there----- a little after 1:00.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I will stop by to say HELLO!

So I'm having some dry salami, extra sharp cheddar cheese, and beer right now. I decided not to do the MR's morbid ride tonight as I just got home from work.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I did stop by to say HELLO! Thanks for the great company and it was nice to finally meet you all. That was a cool meeting area, with bike shops, good ice cream and all that. We must do this again.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> I did stop by to say HELLO! Thanks for the great company and it was nice to finally meet you all. That was a cool meeting area, with bike shops, good ice cream and all that. We must do this again.


and glad you did! The area is pretty cool. I stopped by Choke, east of Vermont from there. Its a grungy moped sales/repair store where the proprietor Jeff will make you an amazing espresso. Cool joint.

Another point to check out on your travels... 5 minute ride from the Kitchen.

maybe the next meeting can be on the Wesside? Good stuff over there too.


----------

